# Are National Anthem Customs Different in Canada?



## mikelm

Just watched the opening ceremonies of a Chicago Black Hawks hockey game in Edmonton. They sang the national anthems of both countries. The camera showed many views of the audience. All were standing, but NOBODY had their hand over their heart, including the American team members.

As I understand it, this is definitely the etiquette in the US. Is Canada different?

Just curious; I know we've got a bunch of Canucks hanging around here. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## thebeef

This might sound harsh. But America has a pretty piss-poor concept of how valuable and respectable our anthems our and other countries, like Canada and most of the EU, have very specific rules and practices out of respect for other countries anthems and their own. In most countries it is illegal to ad-lib the national anthem or detour from the original key, melody, and wording of it. When people in the United States, for example, sing the national anthem they overly hold out long notes, the gliss throughout long phrases, they change the key it was written in and the style. If you were to do that in most other 1st and 2nd world countries you COULD be arrested and fined for defacing the national anthem. A lot of countries, out of respect, sing the anthem for both participating teams because the kids there are taught to do it out of respect. Even if they don't know the words they give ooohs and aaahs out of courtesy. Being an American I sometimes get disturbed at the way people sing our own anthem, and funny enough, when Francis Scott Key wrote it he never assumed it would have been defaced like it commonly is today. Is it a big deal, not really because it is the way we do things here. I do think it is disrespectful to do it the way many famed singers do it here, but alas, I don't loose sleep over it or bitch about it.

Gotta love the way Canada made a great example of respect. b^^

Also, during the Olympics you won't see it very often because of how often you'd have to do it. XD So don't use that as an example.


----------



## ishbel

Cannot comment on Canada, but in the UK (and they follow our Parliamentary model and have our Queen in common) we don't put our hand on our heart.


----------



## cletts

I'm a Canadian and it always seemed to me that if there was an American team playing, both anthems are played.

Typically hats are removed but we don't typically hold our hands over our hearts. A lot of us sing though


----------



## petalsandcoco

And everyone stands.


----------



## Iceman

I'm not sure where the _"hand over your heart"_ thing came from. I think it's some kinda take-off of saluting when not in uniform _(military and/or such)_. As for anthems, I've never been to a game in the U.S. where both weren't played when the visiting team was Canadian. The Canadian anthem is really nice. Nowhere, not anywhere on the planet, is the anthem done better than in the *"Madhouse on Madison"*, for *THE HAWKS*

*BLACKHAWK* *KARMA* . . . *HERE COME* *THE HAWKS*
*RESPECT* *THE INDIAN* . . . *FEAR* *THE INDIAN*


----------



## chefboyog

I helped sing the American and Canadian anthems at the Nashville Predators vs. Toronto Maple Leafs game a few Tuesdays ago, poor singers mic broke. 

Was probably the fun nest 5 minutes of the evening. 

Had a beer in one hand and a phone in the other so no heart tapping. Id post a vid I took but I don't quite know how. 

Preds destroyed the Leafs 9-2


----------



## mikelm

I looked up the text of the United States Flag Code and it does precisely specify the hand-over-heart salute when raising/lowering/passing the flag and for the national anthem for all American citizens; military in uniform shall and veterans may use the military hand-to-head salute.  Non-citizens to stand at attention.  13 USC 1:9

Doing the anthem in another country, the US Flag Code doesn't apply, I guess.  Still I'm a little surprised the US team didn't observe it;  maybe they had been instructed not to.

Mike


----------



## flipflopgirl

@MikeLM I am in the hold hand over heart American Patriot club and have always been bumfuzzled about this same subject.
Came to the conclusion that it falls under the freedom of speech right protected under our Constitution?
Specific to the amendment that gives every citizen the right to disrespect Old Glory.
One of those rights that make living here so tantalizing that people who are not as fortunate will risk life and limb to get here.

mimi


----------



## mikelm

*"Specific to the amendment that gives every citizen the right to disrespect Old Glory."*

mimi-

There is no such amendment. Some of our out-of-control judges decided that disrespecting the flag was an aspect of freedom of speech. _That_*'*s defined by the First Amendment, which says nothing whatever about disrespect. That was just made up by some judges - for good measure they threw in burning the flag in public, and walking or spitting on it.. (I think it was the Supremes, but don't remember for sure.)

Mike


----------



## flipflopgirl

Thanks for setting it straight for me @MikeLM
I vaguely remember seeing some flag burning going on....
Has that opiniion or ruling or whatever been overturned?
Or can my neighbor burn an American flag in his yard if he's feeling jiggy 'bout it?

mimi


----------



## mikelm

mimi-

I'm pretty sure your neighbor could indeed burn a flag to express his disapproval of some policy, politics, or conditions of the country.

And no, it hasn't been overturned and I'd strongly suggest that you don't hold your breath until it is.  

Sorry,

Mike


----------



## luc_h

During Montréal Canadians' games, the crowd is asked to stand and remove their hats.

The American anthem is sung first by respect for the visiting team then the Canadian anthem which half is sung in French and English, second.

Luc H.


----------



## mikelm

Boy, you guys have to do _everything_ in two languages, don't you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Seriously, your _O Canada _is one of THE MOST BEAUTIFUL Anthems I am aware of. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif You can play it for me any time, any place!

Mike

(I can't salute, but will come to attention)


----------



## luc_h

LOL! @MikeLM and thanks on behalf of the Canucks of The Great White North!

Actually I believe singing the National Anthem is both languages is a Québec only thing. I think (am almost sure) that is not the case for any other Canadian hockey team.

Joyeux Noël et Bonne & Heureuse année à tous en 2015!!!

Luc H.


----------



## mikelm

Well, I guess that's nice, Luc, but... what are all those funny squiggles and dots that are over the letters in your post? Maybe you should get your computer cleaned!

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

Just kidding and... Best Christmas wishes to you, too, and a Happy New Year! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## mckallidon

From my understanding the national anthems are the only time Canadians are not drinking beer at a hockey game.  I can't vouch for all Americans though.  We're jerks.


----------



## Iceman

WOW. You sound like a soccer fan.

_The sport for all those who can't play hockey, baseball or football. The pansy league.​_


----------



## mckallidon

IceMan said:


> WOW. You sound like a soccer fan.
> 
> The sport for all those who can't play hockey, baseball or football. The pansy league.​


False. Soccer fans are way more annoying.


----------

